# Light weight surf rods



## printfisher (Sep 25, 2017)

Heading back to the sand next week and need some lighter rods for surf fishing. I am having a hard time finding something 12-15' long, but as light weight as I can find. I have nice rods that I use for larger fish but want medium or lighter and any help is appreciated!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

St Croix, but they are expensive.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

St. Croix and Star make them up to 12', but they're not light to medium.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the OP means the physical weight of the rod, not the power? Oh, wait, I see he did say medium or lighter.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

this might be a little late. I was nosing around Grays b&t and saw acouple of Okuma rods, a 10 and 11'er. really good surf rods for this area. Might be just what you are looking for


----------



## Nat Hat (Jun 16, 2019)

I saw a guy on YouTube that fishes the local Pensacola beaches. He swore by any rod that was built for salmon or steelhead. Fortunately I still have a couple three in my inventory that I never got rid of when I left the Pacific Northwest 15 years ago.

Rod lengths are normally run 8.5 - 10 feet. I've got one that is rated 1.5 to 6 ounces. It's a Lamiglas for back bouncing paired with an Abu Garcia 6500. I can't wait to put it to the surf test as soon as it starts cooling off.

~Tight lines and good luck!


----------

